# [H] Fury-Krieger auf Gildensuche



## Victo (5. März 2008)

Seid gegrüsst, Mitglieder der Horde!

Da sich meine momentane Gilde auf dem Server Frostwolf momentan in Auflösung befindet, suche ich ein neues geeignetes Heim für meinen Untoten Waffenschwinger.

*Zu meinem Krieger:*

Mein Krieger ist ein Fury-Raid-DPSler, Skillung und Equip sind bestmöglich auf das PvE zugeschnitten.
(http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/talents/warrior/talents.html?350003013020000000000000523000550501205311510000000000000000000000]
als Standardskillung,je nach Wünschen und Setup variierbar)
Leider war mir das Dropglück bisher nicht sonderlich hold, deshalb muss ich in meinem Equip auch noch auf PvP-Teile zurückgreifen ( spätestens mit der Itemflut aus 2.4 wird sich diese Situation allerdings ändern).
Mit dem normalen PvE-Equip komme ich unbuffed auf 1568[1725] AP, 174 Hitrating und 29,35% [32,35%] Crit, die Werte in den eckigen Klammern stellen die Werte in Berserkerhaltung, die uneingeklammerten wiederum die werte in Kampfhaltung an.
Ich arbeite durchgehend daran, mein Equip voranzutreiben und bin mir der Mängel durchaus bewusst, momentan wird vor allem an den AP gewerkelt.
(Anm.: Eine neue Offhand liegt bereits auf der Bank,Mungo fehlt nur noch,bis dahin werde ich weiterhin stolz eine Def-Waffe schwingen!)

Defequip bringe ich auch ordentliches mit, in ZA und den T5-Instanzen kann ich problemlos mittanken.
Im Endeffekt war mein Krieger früher MT, hat damit atm noch 3/5 T4 und bissel ZA, Kara und Heroicmarkenzeug an.

*Zu mir:*

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt,Schüler eines Gymnasiums und sesshaft in Berlin.
Bisher musste ich mich in WoW noch nicht für mein Alter schämen und ich denke,dass das auch zukünftig so bleiben wird.
Ich bin als zuverlässig,aufgeschlossen und tolerant bekannt,übe aber gerne auch Kritik,sofern sie angemessen ist.


*Wie viel Raiderfahrung habe ich?*

Raiderfahrung habe ich bisher in SSC 3/5,Leothoras,Lurker und Hydross sowie in TK 2/4 Leerhäscher und Solarian,Resiequip für Hydross bringe ich jedoch_nicht_ mit.
Gruul, Magtheridon, Karazhan und Verdammnislord Kazzak gehören ebenfalls zu den Dingen, die ich bereits erfolgreich erlegte,auch  Zul'Aman ist  bereits clear.
Grundsätzlich habe ich mich aber bereits mit jedem BC-Boss in Form von Guides und Videos beschäftigt, an Taktikverständnis und Lauffähigkeit mangelt es mir nicht.
Mit Gewipe an neuen Bossen (oder schlechten Raidtagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) habe ich keinerlei Probleme, für mich gehört das mit zum PvE, explizit zum Raid,meine Motivation ist nahezu unerschöpflich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


*Vorbereitung auf den Raid?*

Ich bin mindestens eine Halbe Stunde vor Raidbeginn online und bringe von Bufffood über Flasks/Elixiere über Tränke bis hin zu Schleifsteinen alles selbst mit. Wenn in meiner möglichen zukünftigen Gilde ein Sponsoring in dieser Hinsicht stattfindet,würde ich mich allerdings auch nicht beschweren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Selbstredend besorge ich für mein Equip die Besten verfügbaren Upgrades (BT-Gems gehören nicht in die Kategorie "Verfügbar",steinreich bin ich nun auch wieder nicht >_>) und Verzauberungen.
An meiner Spielweise feile ich ebenfalls durchgehend.
Bei neuen Bossen bereite ich mich wie bereits gesagt im Voraus bestmöglich über Guides vor.
Als Kommunikationsmittel habe ich bisher nur TS2 genutzt,mit Ventrilo oÄ habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.

*Interface?*

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=E8kVnNenXDSNFhy.JPG

Siehe Bild,momentan ist DBM als Raid-Bossmod in Benutzung,BigWigs ist aber problemlos auch möglich.
Das Bild ist nur schnell zusammengewerkelt um es zu veranschaulichen,ein Bild im Raid selbst stand mir nicht zur Verfügung :/. Natürlich sind auch weitere Raid-Add-Ons vorhanden,die hier nicht sichtbar sind,so z.B. Cooldowntimer,NECB usw.
Ein Umstieg auf SWStats wird auch bald erledigt.

*Sonstiges:*

Ich bin Juwelenschleifer und Bergarbeiter,beides ist auf Maximum. Rezepte sind über mein Profil bei buffed heraussehbar,der Kill-Counter ist leider vorne und hinten nicht aktuell :/.

Der Arsenal-Link zu meinem Char:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=V%C3%ADcto
Buffed-Link: http://my.buffed.de/?c=3295414
ICQ-Nummer: 192721607


Der Charakter ist für einen Servertransfer freigegeben,momentan befindet er sich auf einem PvP-Server und hat damit keine Einschränkungen.


*Was erwarte ich?*

Hier fasse ich es der Einfachheit halber in Stichpunkten zusammen:

- Regelmäßige Instanzengänge in die T5 Raids (TK und SSC)
- ein funktionierendes DKP-System 
- Selbstverständliches wie TS/Ventrilo/Ähnliches
- ein gutes Raid- und Gildenklima
- Erfolgsorientiertes raiden,sprich: bestmögliche Vorbereitung _Aller_ auf den Raid,nicht-Tolerieren von            ärgeren Fehltritten,das hat mich zT in meiner jetzigen Gilde gestört.
- Chancen auf einen Stammplatz im Raid,ich habe kein Problem damit Anfangs ein Ersatzspieler für Ausfälle oä zu sein,aber ich möchte die Chance erhalten,mich aufgrund von Leistung etablieren zu  können
- eine schöne Meleegruppe wäre auch nett,ist aber kein Muss

Ich suche keine Gilde,die auf Kara/Gruul Niveau ist,sorry,auf dem Niveau war ich lang genug und ich bin froh das endlich hinter mir zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Grundsätzlich sage ich zu einer T6-Gilde nicht nein,aber dann wäre (bis 2.4 zumindest) nachattunen nötig und vorallem wäre der Equipunterschied doch etwas arg enorm.
Auf Frostwolf selbst kann ich Interessierten gerne einen Testraid anbieten.

Soweit,so gut. Jetzt kommt der Teil,der mich für viele Gilden wohl disqualifiziert:
*Die möglichen Raidzeiten*


Sonntag-Donnerstag: 15-22 Uhr
Freitag + Samstag: 10-2 Uhr

Ja,meine Raidzeiten liegen nicht in dem normalen Bereich der Wochentag-Raids,sondern basieren vor Allem auf den Tagen Freitag und Samstag.
Dass dies nicht sehr Arbeiterfreundlich ist,weiss ich.


Sollten sich noch weitere Fragen stellen,meldet euch einfach ingame oder in diesem Thread,PMs lesen vergesse ich immer gerne :].

MfG


----------



## Tanknix (5. März 2008)

An sich die Beste Bewerbung die ich je gesehen habe für die Aufnahme in eine Gilde. Bin wirklich erstaunt, also richtig gut gemacht, großes lob an dich meinerseirts.

Da ich mir hier dein Equip nicht anschauen kann, werd ichs zuhause machen. Hast aber geschrieben das du auf PvP items zurückgegriffen hast, mal schauen.

Die Raidzeiten, zumindest die Endzeite dürften allerdings wirklich ein Problem sein.

Ich sag einfach mal aus dem Bauch heraus, bewirb dich bei uns hier , einen Thread zu uns findest du ebenfalls hier im Forum.

MfG

Tanky


----------



## Victo (6. März 2008)

Hm,daraus wird wohl leider nichts.
Ich bin weiter für Angebote offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lodariel (6. März 2008)

schade, dass du Horde bist, genau so etwas wie dich suchen wir momentan noch für unseren Raid...


----------



## Victo (7. März 2008)

Jop,schade :/.
Noch etwas (worauf man mich auch hätte freundlicher hinweisen können,als mit Beleidigungen á la "kacknoob"):

Die PvP Insignie ist natürlich nicht mein zweites Trinket,wenn sie im Arsenal angezeogt wird,dann habe ich zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade PvP gemacht.   
Das Stundenglas des Entwirrers tausche ich im PvP gegen die Insignie aus.


----------



## Tanknix (10. März 2008)

Victo schrieb:


> Hm,daraus wird wohl leider nichts.
> Ich bin weiter für Angebote offen
> 
> 
> ...




Haben, wie ich im nachhinein gesehen hab, 2 warris zuvor aufgenommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wünsche dir dennoch viel erfolg auf der suche und im RL.

Das mit der Gilde sollten kein ding


----------

